# Smoked sea trout  W/Q View



## bobsim (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey all, I usually do this with mullet, but lately I've been catching a LOT of trout. Pretty much the same thing with mullet, the big difference is when you clean the mullet you'll find fat inside. Leave it there, it's a good thing. Also when smoking mullet I leave the scales on the fish. The scales on the trout are too small to leave on, they'll be everywhere. Just run a good strong stream of water from the hose against the grain.
  Here we go, five trout-one day's limit, scaled.

  Now just gut and split them, don't worry about being pretty. be sure to wash out all the blood along backbone.

 Next is the brine, I know some folks who skip this and the fish tastes fine. I was taught to brine 'em so let's get to it. I mix one cup kosher salt with one gallon water-that's the brine but I add about 1/4 cup more salt to compensate for the added ice. I don't add anything else to the brine. Cover the fish in the brine for six hours to overnight, rinse very well and pat dry. This is the time for any dry seasonings, some fresh ground pepper is all I add.

 This next step is like the brine, some do- some don't wait for the pellicle to form. Lets do. After a while the flesh will appear wet but when touched lightly your finger will come back dry. Time to cook!

  I use the MES, I have used vertical wood units, bullets and God bless that first smoker I ever had the LiL Indian. I have never used water or any liquid for smoking fish. I like to smoke em at 200° till they look kinda like this,

 About five hours for this batch. These were smoked with Alder and came out very well.
 I've been places where they serve smoked fish sliced really thin on plates with ice and fancy cheese and crackers. Down here we do it a little differently- grab a fish, a paper towel, a cold drink and find a tailgate or a bench to put your butt on and enjoy!


----------



## rivet (Jun 16, 2009)

Bobsim, you have done something pretty! Never made fresh trout other than pan-fried, but yours looks Outstanding! Points to you, buddy.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job.  Trout sure do come out good when smoked properly.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 16, 2009)

Man them Specks look good! Louie & I can eat a tub full of Mullett! Nice!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's some fine eating there.  A batch of slaw and I'd be in heaven.  Your fish look very nice before and after.


----------



## hounds51 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great lookin fish!!! Makes me hungry and to think that I just ate!!!
Great Job If they taste half as good as they look you got a winner.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 16, 2009)

If I may add....Mr. Fang....AKA.. Speckled Trout, put's up a fine fight! At the table, however you elect to dine on this saltwater delight is up to you! Hush puppies, slaw, beans....I could go on!


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 17, 2009)

Yum!  Those look awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Might have to give that a try.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a beauty of a catch and an even tastier view of it cooked up! Points to you for your tutorial on smoked sea trout!


----------



## bobsim (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. The trout made a fine dinner and the leftovers will make a great dip.
  Here's wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## flash (Jun 17, 2009)

Darn, that Avatar looks familiar.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Way to go Bob, I usually stick with Blues and Spanish, but that does look good. Now, have you ever tried a Redfish?


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm with Sumosomke on this one!


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 17, 2009)

Redfish smoke great!....I brine like a Salmon fillet, Alder & pull when the eye says get after it!


----------



## kingudaroad (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow that looks delicious.  Where do you live that you're able to catch that?


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 17, 2009)

Florida...Here's a pic of Redfish! Oh Man...they be good!


----------



## bobsim (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow! Thanks again everyone. Flash, I get a lot of comments on the avatar,in fact if I had a dollar for every comment I could....well,...I could offer to pay you for doing it! I will try the redfish next- why didn't I think of that?

  Dude, I live in north Florida, Jacksonville. God's country? I don't know, but I can tell you this is where he comes to fish.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey there bobsim another jax local here there are a few of us here jaxgator has the southside and I have the northside this is a big place so I'm sure we will find a place for you. Those are some nice trout you have there, They have been biting we fish alot in the ditch with the son-n-law. Never thought about smoking trout but think we have smoked about ecerthing else. Nice job and keep it up.


----------



## flash (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I remember helping you with that Avatar too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As to God's County....only if you guys got rid of that stinky Newspaper Mill 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









And yes, as an FS Member, you know I love the Reds too, although I am partial to my One Eyed Grandma's Louisiana Grilled Redfish.


----------



## bobsim (Jun 19, 2009)

Flash, it's too close to a weekend for you to post a pic like that without a recipe. That's one good looking hunk of fish, Whats in that orange stuff all over it?


----------



## flash (Jun 19, 2009)

Hot Sauce, of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=62164


----------



## eman (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob,
 mullet is for tossin , trout is for smokin.
 great lookin smoke.
 Try makin fish tacos w/ any leftovers.
 come on over to louisiana and get ya some trout and reds. 
 25 pp , pd trout . 2 day posession.
 5 reds pp , pd . 2 day posession.
 great smokes come from the strangest places.
                    Bob


----------



## fishnhnter (Jun 22, 2012)

Bobsim,
Im headed trout and redfish fishing next week here in Texas. Those are some mighty good looking smoked trout. In the photos it looks like you somehow removed the spine. Is tat correct? If so, how did you do it without butchering up the fish?....THANKS,


----------

